# Kind of an odd Audio project



## mbrando1994 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all,

My plan is to be able to connect my phone (preferably wirelessly) to a whole home audio system. Every room doesn't have to sound like a home theater, just looking for that extra quality from speakers that I can't get from my phone's. I am stumped on how this would be set up. Ideally 1-2 speakers per room dependent on size. I won't need to stream from multiple sources and don't need to listen to different audio consecutively in two rooms, but would like the ability to only connect to one room at a time or all the rooms at the same time from one source. Also would like to add this to the bathroom/shower area and need advice on how to 'waterproof' a system like this.

Never did much home audio but plenty of vehicle audio under my belt. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Investigate "Bluetooth" hearing aids.

I think that someone has developed a system that is basically what you are asking about.

And portable, as a hearing aid.


ED


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I was going to recommend a few Omaker stereo Bluetooth powered speakers in each of your desired rooms (they are waterproof) but it looks like they are no longer available on Amazon. There are a bunch that look identical, and may be from the same manufacturer, just under a different brand name. I bought one, a mono version, for my wife a few years ago for about $20. She recorded class lectures at school on her iPhone and would play them back during study time at home on the Omaker speaker, connected via Bluetooth. She loved it and it could get pretty loud considering it's size. She still uses it for playing music from her phone occasionally. It's battery is charged by connecting to USB on my computer. 

http://www.eomaker.com/omaker-m5-waterproof-wireless-bluetooth-speakers.html

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B5YL8PK

Edit: found one at Amazon, but a different model, still stereo though.
https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Om...rd_wg=9Uc8R&psc=1&refRID=ZGPDHWBMPWNHHZYABRN1


----------



## mbrando1994 (Mar 28, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Investigate "Bluetooth" hearing aids.
> 
> I think that someone has developed a system that is basically what you are asking about.
> 
> ...


I looked this up but couldn't find anything that would work, do you know the name of the system that they came up with?


----------



## mbrando1994 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dave Sal said:


> I was going to recommend a few Omaker stereo Bluetooth powered speakers in each of your desired rooms (they are waterproof) but it looks like they are no longer available on Amazon. There are a bunch that look identical, and may be from the same manufacturer, just under a different brand name. I bought one, a mono version, for my wife a few years ago for about $20. She recorded class lectures at school on her iPhone and would play them back during study time at home on the Omaker speaker, connected via Bluetooth. She loved it and it could get pretty loud considering it's size. She still uses it for playing music from her phone occasionally. It's battery is charged by connecting to USB on my computer.
> 
> http://www.eomaker.com/omaker-m5-waterproof-wireless-bluetooth-speakers.html
> 
> ...


I considered just using bluetooth speakers in each of the rooms, I definitely think bluetooth could be the base technology behind this project, as I could connect a phone easily to whichever 'room' or speaker I wanted to. My question then is, do they make hardwired bluetooth speakers and also one's that can be chained together as a pair? I was really looking to have a battery-less hardwired system, it's more convenient for what I'm going for as all the walls will be opened up


----------



## mbrando1994 (Mar 28, 2015)

Upon further investigation, I found paired bluetooth ceiling/wall speakers that have amplifiers and receivers on board, only issue is that they run off of 12v DC current. How do I hardwire these inside the ceiling that is code compliant? I'd need to step down 120v ac power to 12v dc power to connect to the speakers and then we're good! Any ideas?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

mbrando1994 said:


> Upon further investigation, I found paired bluetooth ceiling/wall speakers that have amplifiers and receivers on board, only issue is that they run off of 12v DC current. How do I hardwire these inside the ceiling that is code compliant? I'd need to step down 120v ac power to 12v dc power to connect to the speakers and then we're good! Any ideas?


You didn't mention that you'd have the walls opened up. In that case, I would run speaker wire in the walls for in-wall or in-ceiling speakers, and then have the speaker wires terminate at a central location where you have a multi-zone receiver / amplifier. Most newer home theater receivers can connect wirelessly so that could probably do most of what you want. 

I installed a pair of Definitive Technology in-wall speakers (UIW-55) in my bathroom during a tub surround tear down / tile installation. The speaker wire goes thru the bottom plate into a utility room below, where I have an old stereo receiver mounted on a shelf. I used to have to walk down there to connect my iPod to a corded input plug and then turn on the receiver. About two weeks ago I bought a BlueTooth receiver from Amazon for $20 (AmazonBasics) which I connected to the receiver through the video 2 input, and then installed a Leviton wifi power plug. Now, I can simply go in the bathroom with my iPod, open the Leviton app, turn on the power plug, which turns on the receiver to the last setting, and then open Pandora and the music starts playing. I'm liking the convenience. I imagine if I had a receiver with multi-zone capability, all I would need to do would be to switch zones to whichever one I wanted.

I'd imagine that a transformer would be all you need for your 12v speakers, much like a doorbell transformer, but electrical is not my forte so I'll let others speak about that.

Maybe look at something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-6-Chann...524337181&sr=8-5&keywords=multi+zone+receiver


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I installed these 8 inchProficient speakers in my ceiling and exterior. I am really pleased with them. We entertain a lot. But I only have the living room and the exterior wired. It’s wired to an Onyko receiver. The quality of the speakers are awesome. I can listen to different audio inside and out at the same time. Or all the same. It works off my phone. Mostly listen to Pandora or you tube. It’s tied in with the tv and have surround in the living room. The receiver is a little complicated, sound is great but maybe 5 years old or so. There is probably better out there now. The outside speakers are probably about 10 years and flawless.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> I installed these 8 inchProficient speakers in my ceiling and exterior. I am really pleased with them. We entertain a lot. But I only have the living room and the exterior wired. It’s wired to an Onyko receiver. The quality of the speakers are awesome. I can listen to different audio inside and out at the same time. Or all the same. It works off my phone. Mostly listen to Pandora or you tube. It’s tied in with the tv and have surround in the living room. The receiver is a little complicated, sound is great but maybe 5 years old or so. There is probably better out there now. The outside speakers are probably about 10 years and flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit off topic here, but I'm loving the color of your walls, especially with the wooden crown and door trim. Kind of similar to my living room but mine is a bit lighter. It's called Tuscan or something like that.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Dave Sal said:


> A bit off topic here, but I'm loving the color of your walls, especially with the wooden crown and door trim. Kind of similar to my living room but mine is a bit lighter. It's called Tuscan or something like that.




Had to wait for the wife to get up before I could answer, as she picks all the inside colors. Sherwin Williams Country Linen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

How "handy" are with a PC? 

Here's what I do. I have all of my music ripped to an external hard drive connected a PC. 

I use VLC remote as the "turntable" to play the music. Each of my phones and tablets also run VLC remote. They can access the PC and control the playback. I've set up several playlists for family members. 

Now, distribution... I have an FM transmitter also connected to the PC. Any receiver with and FM radio can be tuned to the correct frequency and you have your music playing anywhere. In my case 88.9 mhz. 

Your phone/tablet is the remote. You can skip a song, FF, RW, control the volume, etc.

You could have one receiver and connect all of the rooms to that receiver or as in my case I use a separate receiver in the kitchen and then one for the living room and outdoor patio. 

As I finish the Home theater and rec room, I'll use my AV receiver for that.


----------



## rthecronk (Mar 18, 2018)

Look at sonos or bluenote systems. They can work through Bluetooth or your network.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Russound distributed audio system of your choice, and a Russound BSK-1 Bluetooth source kit.

Done and done.


----------

